# Missing Sheltie - Aldershot area



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

PLEASE ANYONE IN THE AREA KEEP A LOOK OUT

From Ian's timeline a few minutes ago.

Thank you all for the help and support. We continue the search for Trouble tomoz..... last seen at 1745 last night.... continued to search until 2200... but no sign of him. Recomencing search at first light today... the last report we had is he is slighltly injured but still in the Cambridbge Hospital area..ALDERSHOT... Please post and share..contact me directly if you have relevent info and please cross post to everyone...this is my daughter Sophie Balchin's dog and he has been spotted recently.... we have high hopes for for a safe return..any help welcome. 07969920151


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Jeni can put Aldershot in the TITLE
that may help
Hope it works out ok
Kev


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

BUMP....


A photo may help.
Best of luck Jennifer. There are too many dogs going missing in the uk.
I have intruder alarms and cctv installed. Especialy as the dogs we have were in excess of £3k.

dave p


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

sorry to hear this.
Is she registered with Doglost? http://www.doglost.co.uk/

They are amazing!

Hope you find her soon.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes this is Aldershot Area - cannot edit as 60 minutes have elapsed.

It is not my Sheltie or my family, just "cross posting" as suggested as MHF covers a vast area.

Thank you all for your responses

Jenny


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Bump
Any news?


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

No news yet poor dog and owners
Sue


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear no news yet


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Unfortunately still no news - please just keep a watchful eye in the area.

Jenny


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Trouble still missing 
www.doglost.co.uk.
They have been searching by canal today where she was last seen.
Lovely picture of her on dog lost.
Fingers crossed for a happy ending
Sue


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Sue for this update, have read messages etc on Doglost, and found the idea of laying scent out and then waiting during the night with open car door very interesting. Do hope that Trouble decides his "adventure" is now over and he can go home.

Jenny


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Trouble found and is back home, don't have any more details but
such good news.
Sue


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks Sue for the update, such good news.

Jenny


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

This was what was posted on the Dog Lost site by the owner

"From Ian the owner
I AM SHOUTING TROUBLE FOUND. THANK YOU TO EVERYONE GAVE UP THEIR TIME TO SEARCH FOR TROUBLE YOU ARE ALL AMAZING AND WE CAN NEVER REPAY YOU ENOUGH THANK YOU ONE AND ALL.
He was found 400 yards from the canal bank and when I called him he ran and jumped into my arms squeaking like a guinea pig, he was so pleased to see me.
I wept tears of joy and relief."

Thank you everyone for your interest.


----------

